# Eating well, but not pooping as much



## mrsdiamond (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi everyone! My 2 1/2 year old mini rex recently went through a heavy period of shedding. We were concerned about occasional string of pearl poops and also a reduction in the number of poops he was producing in general. I took him to a rabbit savvy vet, who I trust. He took an x-ray and said that he saw nothing abnormal. He said Cookie's stomach didn't feel as doughy as it should, which indicated it was getting kinda full. Within the day, he began pooping normally again. Shortly after this, we noticed his water intake skyrocketed. He is drinking at least 6 cups a day. He is not as aggressive toward other males in the household, and doesn't quite seem himself. A few days ago we took Cookie back to the vet. The vet said Cookie's stomach still feels full, but he didn't seem to be worried about anything else significant going on. He told us to make sure he keeps drinking so as not to allow the stomach contents to harden up. He said as long as there is no health issue going on, he is not worried about Cookie drinking so much. My main concern at this point is that Cookie is eating quite well (several types of hay, small salad, and 2TB pellets daily) but there doesn't seem to be an appropriate amount coming out the other end. How long do we wait to go back to the vet to see if something else is going on? I don't like to take Cookie to the vet more often than neccessary so that he is not stressed more than he has to be. (I've heard of healthy bunnies suddenly going into shock at the vet and not coming home.) Am I worried about nothing? With my precious rabbit, I tend to be a bit of a worry-wart. Any thoughts or experiences with a similar situation would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## natty (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello, I've just had exactly the same problem with my 2year old Hamish. He was going through heavy shedding, eating loads and not pooping much, I did the same as you got him X-rayed vet said he was ok but keep an eye on him etc. I think he was digesting too much hair even though I was brushing a few times daily. Now his moulting has calmed down slightly he's been fine. But I was really worried too so I know how you feel I hate it when he gets ill. Hope he gets better soon I'm sure he will.


----------



## mrsdiamond (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement, natty! It's good to know we are not the only ones going through this! If you don't mind my asking, about how long did it take for your bun to return to normal? Days? Weeks? I am massaging his stomach and encouraging extra exercise as much as I can, hoping to stimulate something. I love this little rabbit so much and I want to give him the best care possible! Thanks!


----------



## natty (Feb 27, 2016)

Good point about the stomach massaging I was doing that too, and it did help a lot. 
I'd say just over a week he returned to normal. I actually stayed on the floor with him one night I felt so sorry for him, then the next he was doing his usual crazy binky's. It's awful I sit there willing him to get better I really can't bare if he's ill. If it is the same thing I'm fairly sure he he may of ingested too much hair so I would get as much hair as possible of him to limit the chance of more getting stuck. Aww I really hope he perks up very soon for you both.&#128048;&#128007;


----------



## ravenmoore36 (Feb 28, 2016)

My boy is unusually shedding too hes 9 now. His prob was furballs. Massaging cleared the prob i gave him spinach and sprouts they always clear him out


----------



## MarbeaRn (Mar 5, 2016)

Too much Kale will give my female rabbit some diarrhea. You might give him some to help him poop.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 5, 2016)

MarbeaRn said:


> Too much Kale will give my female rabbit some diarrhea. You might give him some to help him poop.


 
Each rabbit can react differently to different greens. But unless OP's rabbit is used to kale, it isn't advised to introduce anything new to a rabbit that is already experiencing potential GI stress. A sudden introduction of a new food could make the situation worse.


----------



## Nicole_Shimmer (Jun 29, 2019)

I was also wondering how you would fix this issue. My bun is a 1 year and 2-months old Havanah rabbit and is eating pretty normally but is not pooping very much and when she does her poops are very smalls. It is summer and she is shedding but I am unsure of what the main problem is. Would love any advice on how to help her, I hate seeing her this way.


----------

